
Htop 3.0 - DINKDINK
https://github.com/htop-dev/htop/blob/master/ChangeLog
======
runbsd
The original maintainer (creator) did an excellent job for 10+ years. Here is
his response:
[https://github.com/hishamhm/htop/issues/992#issuecomment-683...](https://github.com/hishamhm/htop/issues/992#issuecomment-683286672)

~~~
pull_my_finger
Didn't realize he'd taken a break. Guess that allowed him to develope tl[1].

[1] - [https://github.com/teal-language/tl](https://github.com/teal-
language/tl)

~~~
moonchild
And userland[1], and finish a phd.

1\.
[https://github.com/hishamhm/userland](https://github.com/hishamhm/userland)

------
nikisweeting
For those who like htop-style system monitoring tools, you should also keep
these commands handy:

\- atop (great for finding out what's causing system-wide slowness when you're
not sure whether it's CPU/disk/network/temperature/etc.)

\- iotop/iftop/sar (top equivalents for disk IO, network traffic, and sysstat
counters)

\- glances/nmon/dstat/iptraf-ng (pretty monitoring CLI-GUI utils with more
colors)

\- systemd-analyze blame (track down cause of slow boot times)

\- docker stats (htop equivalent for docker containers)

\- zpool iostat -v <poolname> 1 (iotop equivalent for ZFS pools)

~~~
nikisweeting
I have a list of many more here too (including all the ones in the comments
next to this one):

[https://docs.monadical.com/s/system-monitoring-
tools](https://docs.monadical.com/s/system-monitoring-tools)

~~~
choward
I'm not sure if it's intentional or what but most of the sections are
duplicated 3 times with some overlap of the tools. Pretty hard to consume.

~~~
nikisweeting
I was actively editing something, it should be fixed now.

------
tiffanyh
I learned more about htop, and frankly even Linux I’m general, from this
amazing in-depth explanation of what htop is displaying.

[https://peteris.rocks/blog/htop/](https://peteris.rocks/blog/htop/)

~~~
hinkley
The ads are substantial, invasive (hard to follow the text) and for me were
borderline NSFW.

Definitely a situation for reader mode.

~~~
yamrzou
On Android, I don't see any ads with Firefox, but I do with Chrome.

Edit: No, actually that is because I have uBlock Origin enabled on Firefox.

~~~
michaelcampbell
I looked with FF both with and without ublock, and I don't see any ads. I
don't understand people who gripe about ads when the solutions are ubiquitous
and friction-free these days.

~~~
yamrzou
Ads only showed on mobile. On desktop, with FF and uBlock disabled, I didn't
see any. I had Tracking Protection enabled though.

------
simias
Reading this changelog I discovered that htop has a config file and a config
menu. I started using it years ago as a drop-in replacement for top and I
never went beyond the default but there are some very nifty things hidden in
the option, such as being able to display process trees and custom thread
names among many other things.

If like me you never bothered to look into it just hit F2 in a running htop
and start browsing the options.

~~~
boogies
Upvoted, this took me years to do myself. However, the config file annoys me
now because every time I do something like toggling tree view with T or
changing sort between CPU and memory with P and U it pops up in my dotfile
repo’s list of modified files. I wish it only stored the stuff that’s buried
down in the setup menu like what meters are at the top.

~~~
simias
Agreed, I feel like there should be a way to mark changes as temporary instead
of commiting to file every time.

I found a workaround that seems to work though, once you're happy with your
defaults you can do:

    
    
      chmod a-w ~/.config/htop/htoprc
    

This way you make the file read-only and prevent htop from changing it.

Also I had to add "vim_mode=1" directly in the rc file because I couldn't find
the option in the menus.

Unfortunately it seems that git only stores the eXecutable bit of the files in
the index, so you can't really commit a file as read-only, so you have to
remember to do it one every one of your machines (or script it in a git hook I
suppose).

~~~
Arnavion
I have an /etc/htoprc so I can maintain it with the same tool that maintains
my other /etc config files. Unfortunately htop also copies this over to
~/.config/htop/htoprc on every startup even if I don't change any configs, and
then it gets out of sync if I ever update /etc/htoprc.

So I have a /usr/local/bin/htop that does

    
    
        #!/bin/bash
    
        rm -rf ~/.config/htop
        /usr/bin/htop

------
dec0dedab0de
htop has been on my list of applications I must install immediately on every
system for at least 14 years now. I am always a bit shocked when I am reminded
about how young of a project it is. I think the only younger tool that I
always install is jq.

~~~
anderspitman
I love jq. Since I just learned this today, I'll mention that python comes
with a JSON pretty-printing utility that can be used on the CLI:

    
    
      echo '{"some_json": "value"}' | python -m json.tool

~~~
jasomill
Probably worth mentioning in this context that the pygments[1] module adds
syntax coloring, as well,

    
    
      ... | python -m json.tool | python -m pygments -l json
    

or, path permitting,

    
    
      ... | python -m json.tool | pygmentize -l json
    

[1] [https://pygments.org](https://pygments.org)

~~~
jasomill
Oh, and

    
    
      python -m http.server 12345
    

serves files in the current directory over HTTP on port 12345.

I'll stop now, but I love how Python module developers add these "hidden"
command-line features.

P.S.: You can — and, at this point in history, probably should — _s
/python/python3/_ in all these examples.

------
shiado
There are few things more satisfying programming than firing up htop on a high
core count machine and watching cpu usage light up.

~~~
Drdrdrq
Or, even better, fix that performance problem and watch the cores quiet
down... :)

------
maxpert
I can’t express how many times htop has made my life easy by giving me this
nice interactive UX. There is a reason it’s part of every docker image I
create.

~~~
seneca
> There is a reason it’s part of every docker image I create.

You really shouldn't put troubleshooting tools in your container images. You
can join a "toolbox" container to a running container's namespace to get your
tools there when you need them. That avoids unnecessarily large images, extra
build time, and extra dependencies in your image.

~~~
reed1
sorry for being ignorant to learn myself, but how do I do this?

~~~
seneca
No need to apologize, this stuff isn't always easy to find. In docker, it's
done by passing --pid=container:$TARGETCONTAINER to docker run

Here's the docs on it: [https://docs.docker.com/engine/reference/run/#pid-
settings--...](https://docs.docker.com/engine/reference/run/#pid-settings---
pid)

------
klysm
htop is a really awesome tool, lots of hidden goodies in it. Thankful for the
people that stepped up to maintain this in a kind way without being rude to
the original maintainer and creator.

------
iruoy
Good to see that the original maintainer is on board with this and package
maintainers for the distros are changing to the new release.

Today I noticed that Arch is already on this release. Albeit with this[0]
patch applied.

[0]: [https://github.com/htop-dev/htop/issues/15](https://github.com/htop-
dev/htop/issues/15)

------
phoe-krk
Related Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/iiowpn/htop_forked_t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/iiowpn/htop_forked_to_htopdev_and_version_300_released/)

~~~
fsflover
Old-Reddit link:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/iiowpn/htop_forked_t...](https://old.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/iiowpn/htop_forked_to_htopdev_and_version_300_released/)

~~~
phoe-krk
Using the old Reddit site as the default:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/help/comments/8f2n7d/how_do_i_perma...](https://www.reddit.com/r/help/comments/8f2n7d/how_do_i_permanently_go_back_to_old_reddit/)

~~~
asicsp
I don't know if things have changed, but preferences settings weren't enough,
reddit would randomly switch to the new theme. After that I changed all my
bookmarks to old reddit.

~~~
anoncake
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/redirector/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/redirector/)

~~~
411111111111111
> _Not available on Firefox for Android. You can use this add-on with Firefox
> for Desktop. Learn more about add-ons for Android._

------
porker
Is there a changelog? Because I can't find what's new in this release on the
site or in the repository (without reading the git commit messages)

~~~
lioeters
The posted link _is_ the change log?

[https://github.com/htop-
dev/htop/blob/master/ChangeLog](https://github.com/htop-
dev/htop/blob/master/ChangeLog)

Perhaps it originally linked to their site, which is:

[https://htop.dev/](https://htop.dev/)

------
ape4
How does it handle many CPUs? In 2.2 it has a line for each CPU, as that
number grows it will take over the screen.

~~~
jrockway
If you press "S", you will get a layout editor where you can change the CPUs
from 2 per line to 4 per line. The exact options you're looking for are "CPUs
(1&2/4): first half in 2 shorter columns" and "CPUs (3&4/4): second half in 2
shorter columns".

------
ericcholis
One of the first packages I install

------
tus88
Man have I been hanging out for this. 2.x was sorely lacking in so many ways.

------
ccktlmazeltov
does this work on mac now?

------
sabujp
now all that's missing is multisystem support

~~~
nurettin
you mean it should show cpu/process statuses inside of virtual machines like
Xenserver tools?

~~~
sabujp
across multiple VMs, physical machines, whatever. Host/server mode, data
collection, etc, etc

------
buryat
htop is by far the most important linux utility

